# Hocking River 5/23



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Fished a stretch of River up towards Nelsonville last night and had a GREAT trip.
Ended up with 26 Bass in all. 22 Smallies, 3 Spots and a LM. Biggest Smallies was just under 20 inches.
The fish were really active last night and were slammimg the bait and fighting hard and were caught in fast water.


----------



## Mykidsr1 (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice Job man. Im going to try my hardest to get out this weekend and hit them up.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Its gonna be a GREAT weekend for wading with the temps in the 90s, The bass will be tight to cover or deeper water, Good Luck!


----------



## ohioutdoorsman23 (Feb 24, 2010)

What do you usually throw?


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice report river wader sounds like you slayed them. I waded a Logan stretch yesterday and only managed one smallie after wading 2 hrs. Just glad to not get skunked

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I waded the same stretch We waded last year


----------



## justin3687 (May 29, 2009)

Nice,Doesn't seem like there is much fishing pressure around that area either 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## dcnewco (Jan 5, 2012)

Is there public river access in Nelsonville and Logan. And is most of the river wadable???


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes there is River access in Logan and Nelsonville, Yes most of the River is wadeable


----------



## dcnewco (Jan 5, 2012)

I'll be fly fishing......are they hitting flies on top or still feeding on craws???


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I dont know if they are hitting flies


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

RiverWader said:


> I dont know if they are hitting flies


If they are biting they'll hit flies. It's no different than any other artificial lure.

If you're fly rodding, I'd try any standard streamer patterns (like Clousers or other bucktail streamers) in basic colors like chart./white or yellow/white, olive/white, etc... My #1 smallie fly is a crawfish orange zonker pattern with a conehead that is about 2.5" long.


----------

